# FREE Vintage cowgirl OR english rider photo necklace



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i really really like vintage things!
and when someone combines vintage AND horses! 
its like JACKPOT

is it just one? or both?


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

*You pick one ~*

They are new necklaces, but created with vintage images {prints of photos from my collection}. Thought I better clear that up.

You get to choose one from the two shown.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

eh..doesnt matter to me if its truly vintage or only has the look of being vintage  

i really like the english horse woman one :shock:


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww thats sooo pretty!!
i like them both!


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

*Be sure to leave contact info...*

Just be sure to leave your email and name.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

can i pm my email to u?


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

*You can email me personally if you prefer*

Yes you can, contact me personally if you prefer.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i just sent you a PM containing my email address


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

ok cool!
and i was reading that story about ur dog!! shes sooo cute! i love her paws!


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

*Got it*

Salty, got your info, so you are in. The winner will be posted on the blog, Sunday or Monday after the contest ends.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

alright, sweet


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

alright, i just PMd u i think!:]


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

*Don't have yours*

Jiffers, don't have yours yet.


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

*Jiffers328*

I'll just put you down as jiffers328, and should you win it will be posted on the blog, and you can contact me then.
Will that work for you?


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

yeah that would be fine!! thanks!


----------



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

*One day left.....*

You still have one day to enter the giveaway ! Completely free, with free shipping too ! 


http://Blackfeatherfarm.blogspot.com


----------

